# What would you do - Weather?



## mellandry (Aug 17, 2012)

We've been watching the weather all week, hoping to make a run out to the steps/rigs from Orange Beach in the afternoon on Friday, spend Friday night, and return Saturday.

Boat is a 27 ft catamaran.

Right now the forecast from 20 - 60 NM is: 

Friday
East winds 11 to 15 knots. Seas 2 to 3 feet.

Friday Night
East winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas 2 to 3 feet.

Saturday
East winds 11 to 15 knots. Seas 2 to 4 feet.

Saturday Night
East winds 11 to 16 knots. Seas 2 to 4 feet.


The inside 20 NM forecast is similar. This will be our first trip, so we're not terribly familiar with what (in reality) we should expect from seas like this. Of course, there are a lot of other factors besides wave height.

Here is the link to the 65NM buoy if you looking at current conditions helps: http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42040

The forecast over the next few days is pretty steady.

So would you go? Or would it be just a bit too uncomfortable on a boat of this size. Survival is one thing, but I'd like to enjoy myself as well.

Thanks, 

Mel


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd pass...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

stay home


----------



## mellandry (Aug 17, 2012)

That was my inclination. Even the inside 20 NM forecast isn't fantastic, but maybe we'll go pull on some AJs.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I would go until I read your last statement. I doubt you would enjoy it. It will be doable but a little bumpy and not to comfortable.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We were going to try and go (in a 54 Viking) and we have decided to pass, just too many pretty weekends to go on an iffy one, especially in December.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

What ever NOAA says the seas are, add the 2 numbers together and thats about what youll get


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Stay at the house


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I won't go unless the forcast is 1 - 2 or less than 1ft  I'm retired so I'm not locked into weekends. I went out many times in 2 -3's and regretted it. Probably safe, but not enjoyable. In Alaska when running a charter, we'd go out up to 8ft. Not fun at all.


----------

